# Modification To Side Door Hatch



## montero (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello Team:
My family and I are the proud owners of a new 21RS. The rig has been fantastic but there is one small thing that is driving crazy...the side door (toy door, by the bunks) does not come with any mechanism to keep it open. I have already searched the archives and have not found a past fix. Can anyone recommend any solution to this problem? Everytime I use the door and leave it open, the wind catches it and slams it shut.
I am sure there is a simple, professional looking solution to this problem that I am just over looking. Any help you can provide will be very much appreciated. Thank you... The Monteros GO NAVY


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is this a new Outback or used?

You shoud have a plastic latch that kinda hooks around the door to hold it open. If new...call the dealer and have them send you one. Easy to install.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

We have the same door on our 25rss. It does not come with any type of holder
from the factory.
Jims suggestion is a very good one. Use the same door catch that is on your main door.
Should be inexpensive and easy to install, and will look like it came from the factory with it.


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

4monteros said:


> Hello Team:
> My family and I are the proud owners of a new 21RS. The rig has been fantastic but there is one small thing that is driving crazy...the side door (toy door, by the bunks) does not come with any mechanism to keep it open. I have already searched the archives and have not found a past fix. Can anyone recommend any solution to this problem? Everytime I use the door and leave it open, the wind catches it and slams it shut.
> I am sure there is a simple, professional looking solution to this problem that I am just over looking. Any help you can provide will be very much appreciated. Thank you... The Monteros GO NAVY


Here is a link to some door catches:Door Hardware


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

How about one of these Storage Door Catch or these Other style catch ? If the door will open almost 180*, then these should work. Lots of options, these are just a few.


----------



## montero (Oct 2, 2007)

Yianni said:


> We have the same door on our 25rss. It does not come with any type of holder
> from the factory.
> Jims suggestion is a very good one. Use the same door catch that is on your main door.
> Should be inexpensive and easy to install, and will look like it came from the factory with it.


 Thakn you all for the feedback. I got the latch on the door. Got the part from the dealer and installed it myself. A million thanks for your support. Enjoy the season. The Monteros.


----------

